# TCP_NODELAY & 2.6.7 vs 2.6.8.1

## commonloon

After trying to emerge apr (Apache Portable Runtime libs) and having the configure fail, i.e., stop  w/o any timeout, etc. using 2.6.8.1 (development-sources)... I rebooted using my old kernel 2.6.7, and viola emerge apr (and its configure) ran fine. I'm running apache 1.3.x and I tried apache2 (that has apr build in) for fun and it did the same thing.

Anyone else run into this? Any ideas? Is this user error, i.e., is there something in menuconfig that I should set, etc?

Thanks much!

----------

## adaptr

And what is the relevance of TCP_NODELAY in this?

----------

## commonloon

configure stops, literally, it just hangs while:

"checking if TCP_NODELAY setting is inherited from listening sockets"

This is where in the configure:

  25363

  25364   echo "$as_me:$LINENO: checking if TCP_NODELAY setting is inherited from listening sockets" >&5

  25365 echo $ECHO_N "checking if TCP_NODELAY setting is inherited from listening sockets... $ECHO_C" >&6

  25366 if test "${ac_cv_tcp_nodelay_inherited+set}" = set; then

  25367   echo $ECHO_N "(cached) $ECHO_C" >&6

Ideas?

----------

## P0peYe

Turn off your firewall?

----------

